# NAR Market Bluetooth Handsfree Retrofit (Motorola IHF 1000)



## The Autobarn (Jun 15, 2004)

*Is this going to be a popular item?*

http://www.handsfreewanted.com
We're thinking of getting behind this.....What do you guys think?
as always, Thank You

VW
RICHIE


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (The Autobarn)*

I think you will get a great deal of interest in this product. There has been a lot of discussion here on the Phaeton forum about telephone refits and installations.
Michael


----------



## Verist1 (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (The Autobarn)*

Unfortunately I found a VW service memo on this and it does not list the Phaeton as one of the cars that they are going to have a wiring harness for. In fact it says that OnStar vehicles will not be supported. I made our parts department order one for the New Jetta so my Tech and I can try to figure it out. There still might be some way to hack up one of these kits and make it fit... we will try to figure something out.
Here is the release. 
TO: Accessories sales professionals 
ATTENTION: VW Dealer Communiqué 
SUBJECT: Car-kit Interface Harness 
VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA ENCOURAGES HANDS-FREE PHONE USE SAFETY WITH PHONE CAR-KIT INTERFACE HARNESS OFFERING 
Auburn Hills, MI - Volkswagen of America, Inc. is promoting phone safety through the development of a Car-kit Interface Harness for Volkswagen vehicles. VWoA, in cooperation with Motorola, Inc., and Nokia, Inc., has launched the Car-kit Interface Harness Awareness Campaign targeting the Volkswagen dealer network and vehicle owners concerning the safety and convenience of a hands-free in-vehicle communications solution for VW vehicles. The following table list vehicle model and Car-kit Interface Harness Part Numbers: 
Model Application Radio Type Harness Part 
Golf**/GTI**/Jetta** 02-06 Double DIN 3B0 051 434 
new Jetta 05+ Double DIN 3B0 051 434 
Passat** 01-05 Double DIN 3B0 051 434 
Touareg** 04> Double DIN 3B0 051 434 
New Beetle 02> Single DIN 1J0 051 434B 
R32 2004 Double DIN 3B0 051 434 
** "VW Telematics by OnStar equipped vehicles not supported" 
The above list Car-kit Interface Harness may be purchased from an authorized VW dealer. To purchase the appropriate phone car kit with Bluetooth® wireless technology or Cradle-based phone car kit solutions contact either Nokia™ (www.nokiahandsfree.com) or Motorola™ (www.handsfreewanted.com).


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (Verist1)*

Hi Regan:
Thanks for adding that information.
I think, though, that we here in the forum will be able to figure out a workaround for the OnStar equipped vehicles such as the Phaeton. The workaround should be pretty simple, and will probably not involve any changes or modifications of any kind to the Motorola or Nokia components.
My guess is that VW of A states that the product is incompatible with OnStar vehicles only because the system will not support simultaneous (i.e. both going at the same minute) operation of both the Bluetooth cell phone and the OnStar system. However, looking at it realistically, if the owner is given a choice between disabling (giving up on) the OnStar system and having a handsfree Bluetooth cell phone - I don't think it will take the owner too long to figure that one out!








Oddly enough, though, I'm one of the rare Phaeton owners who is quite content with the OnStar system, and doesn't want or need a cell phone in the car. That's probably because I never have any business need for a cell phone when I am in my Phaeton - the OnStar meets my needs for the rare phone calls I make or receive, about once every 6 months.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (PanEuropean)*

The reason why they are not compatible is because the contact terminals in the radio are filled by OnStar. I've spliced mine to install a car kit.
As for the Motorola kit listed here, it is nothing special. It doesn't even offer a display like the newer kits do.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_The reason why they are not compatible is because the contact terminals in the radio are filled by OnStar. 

I'm not entirely sure that is correct with respect to the Phaeton. We will have to see what the kit looks like when it comes out. 
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (PanEuropean)*

There is already some interesting discussion taking place about the possibility of using one of these kits in a Phaeton. The technical discussion (wiring, modules, etc.) begins here: OnStar Discussion, with Don's post of 11:48 AM 5-27-2005.
So as not to get the information mixed up too much, let's use that thread for any "technical how-to" discussion, and this thread here for the purpose of responding to the original question that Richie (from The Autobarn) posed to us, that being, is anyone interested in this capability?
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (PanEuropean)*

Here is a link that leads to a Motorola brochure about this product, in PDF form. If you click on the link, it will download and open in a new window: Motorola Brochure
The brochure also includes a (simplified) wiring diagram, which may help to figure out how to integrate it into a Phaeton.
Michael


----------



## Franklin2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (The Autobarn)*

I am definitely for it. Big safety improvement plus many states are now banning the use of hand-helds while driving. The on-star phone service is OK in an emergency but expensive. 
Larry


----------



## The Autobarn (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (Franklin2)*

Thanks everybody








Hope Y'all had a great weekend.
I'm e-mailing the thread to Motorola and hopefully they can get involved in the discussion as well.
VW
RICHIE


----------



## rljones (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (The Autobarn)*

I'm interested.
I have a bluetooth phone and do not intend to use OnStar.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (rljones)*

I'm not too sure what I'm going to do but I do know that I probably still have 900 out of 1000 minutes left on my Onstar contract. I just don't use a phone that much but I like having one just in case. So if any of you folks get lonely and need to talk, give me a call and I'll just sit in the garage and talk..... it's on me!


----------



## The Autobarn (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (PanEuropean)*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.motorola.com/automo....html
You can click on this site and click onto Manual in motion to see how it works.
it's an interactive demo.
please let us know what you still might think.
VW
RICHIE


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (The Autobarn)*

Is the sound coming from that little box or does it go through the car's sound system?


----------



## The Autobarn (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (dcowan699)*

Through your speakers


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (The Autobarn)*

Then I certainly want one. So let me get this straight as I've never owned a bluetooth anything. I will have to buy a bluetooth phone PLUS this device .... is that correct? Or is this whole thing bought as a package?


----------



## The Autobarn (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (dcowan699)*

You will end up needing both the phone and the Motorola device. Nokia will be offering one as well but so far we prefer the motorola.
please make sure your phone is blue tooth compatible.
as soon as Motorola makes them available I'll let y'all know. 

VW
RICHIE


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (The Autobarn)*

any news on this from the Autobarn? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## S500 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (Corradodrvrfnd)*

I'm new to this forum and looking for a new vehicle to replace the S500 (and JD Powers says not to return to Mercedes). I've looked at the Phaeton, but didn't want to give up integrated cellphones and voice activation. I looked at a Quattroporte yesterday and they were using one of these Bluetooth Motorola add-ons in that $115K vehicle. The LS430 has integrated bluetooth as a factory option, but this product certainly makes the beautiful Phaeton (with salad plate sized logos!) a viable option for me.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (S500)*

Hi Richard:
Welcome to the Phaeton forum.
We haven't quite figured out how well this proposed Motorola device will integrate into a Phaeton. Officially, VW says that it is not intended for the Phaeton, but there are a few of us who suspect that statement is made only because it may not be possible to operate the existing OnStar system and the phone at the same time. I don't think that very many people would want to keep the OnStar system if they had a phone, so, I don't see that as being a big problem.
If you are planning on ordering a Phaeton - in other words, placing an order so you get the exact combination of colours and options you want, then picking the car up 2 months later - then you can order the car with a phone preparation package in it. That gives you a fully integrated phone - there are some pictures of it at this thread: 2005 Phaeton Integrated Cell Phone (North American Phaeton) - pictures.
If you plan to purchase an existing Phaeton from dealer inventory, try to find one with this phone prep package. If you can't find the car you want with this package, then perhaps the Motorola kit that we have been discussing here might do the job for you. But, as I mentioned earlier, we haven't quite got it fully figured out yet. I kind of suspect we will have success fitting it to a Phaeton, but I don't want to mislead you and say "it can be done" until we have actually done it.
Phaetons are great cars, all of us here who have bought one have been very happy with it. There is some good pre-purchase information to be found at this post: Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents'. Most of the information in the first of the three posts on that thread is pre-purchase related - colours, options, press reviews, stuff like that.
If any of us can help you with questions, please don't hesitate to ask.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (The Autobarn)*

I've done a bit more poking around to find more information about this Motorola offering.
It looks to me as if it is a 'generic' Bluetooth solution - by this I mean it will work with any Bluetooth phone, the phone does not have to be a Motorola product.
It also appears that Motorola is working in co-operation with the different car manufacturers to develop wiring harness kits that will allow better integration of this Motorola product with capabilities that already exist in the various cars - for example, the ability of the radio to mute when a call comes in, using the microphone that is already built into the car, and using the existing car speakers, rather than needing to install a stand-alone speaker for the phone.
There is a bit more information about this product at these two links:
Motorola Introduces Its BLNC Bluetooth® Car Kit Portfolio - an industry newsletter
Motorola Automotive - the public website for this product.
The impression I get from the content at the original link that was provided at the top of the page (The Motorola blnc IHF1000 for Volkswagen Vehicles ... Coming Soon! is that Motorola is planning to come up with a wiring kit for the IHF1000 that is specific to VW standards - that is to say, DIN standards. Once Motorola has released this wiring kit to market, then I expect that this product will be sold through VW dealers, probably as a 'dealer install' option. Hopefully, it won't be too long before the VW specific wiring kit is available.
As for VW - honest, I hate to throw stones at VW of America, but a search on the Driver Gear website (VW's own aftermarket parts and accessories website) revealed that all they offer as a phone accessory is this: Hold The Phone.








Michael


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (PanEuropean)*

Michael...Karen S. in Auburn Hills sent me this info over a year ago, including a PDF with the entire brochure...seems that in this case, it is Motorola that is dragging it's feet...Or that we have decided to move in another direction...
Dresden Hotline????


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (vwguild)*

Dresden is rather frustrated about the status of telephones in North America. The first Phaeton that was produced in 2002 had a fully functional stand-alone phone installation in it - in fact, when production of the car started in 2002, ROW buyers had a choice of either a permanently installed phone (meaning, a handset with a curly cord, same as every other VW, such as a Golf, Jetta, van, etc.) or a detachable phone that is identical to the current 2005 NAR offering.
They really don't know why NAR is taking so long to get it together on telephones. It is certainly not due to any shortage of offerings from Dresden. It has been possible to order a factory installed telephone as a standard order option on any VW product since 1999. The GSM standard is used for all the phones, because that is the standard that was agreed on (for sake of the public interest) across all of Europe back in the 1980s when mobile telephony was first introduced. In North America, there are quite a few different standards (for sake of private interests) - perhaps VW of America might be having difficulty deciding on one to use? Who knows.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Bluetooth Retrofit Update*

Hello All:
There have been a few threads generated in the past asking whether it is possible to retrofit 'Bluetooth' phone capability to existing (NAR) Phaetons that did not ship with cell phone prep.
I did some investigation of this subject this summer when I was in Dresden, and also made a visit to VW of America headquarters in Auburn Hills this month, where I spoke with some very helpful electronics engineering staff about what options were available to us.
Three different possibilities have been discussed here in the forum in the past. These are as follows:
*1)* Retrofitting the original 'Cell Phone Prep' that was provided on some NAR Phaetons
Advantages: Preserves OnStar function (both systems - the cell phone and OnStar - function), strictly OEM, could be serviced at any VW dealer, would be covered by warranty.
Disadvantages: Limited to only one type of cell phone, and the cell phone that is required for use with this - a Nokia model - is now out of production. Would be expensive to retrofit - over $1,000 in parts, plus considerable labour to run the wiring harness. No Bluetooth functionality (handsfree or rSAP).
*2)* Retrofitting the Bluetooth rSAP system currently being installed in 2007 Phaetons
Advantages: Strictly OEM, very up to date technology, allows phone control through J523 and instrument cluster/steering wheel interface, any rSAP cell phone can be used.
Disadvantages: Expensive (over $1,000), may not support NAR GSM frequency of 1900 MHz, very, very few rSAP cellphones are available for purchase in NAR (this is mostly a European feature). Would require disabling OnStar.
*3)* Installing the Motorola IHF 1000 Bluetooth Handsfree kit
Advantages: Quasi-OEM, in the sense that the Motorola kit is sold through VW dealers (thus kind of endorsed by VW), and the wiring harness that would be needed to hook it up is available from Votex (a VW subsidiary) in Europe. Would work with any cell phone, PDA, whatever that supports Bluetooth handsfree protocol (not rSAP, although any phone that supports rSAP will also support handsfree protocol). Would utilize existing Phaeton microphone and speakers. Would 'sort of' interface through the J523 - automatic muting of radio or CD, but no caller ID display or dialling via the J523, and no steering wheel controls. Easy to install.
Disadvantages: Minimal interface with the car - would take advantage of the existing microphone and provide sound through the existing speakers, but would not use the J523 for any functions other than muting sound when the phone is in use. Would require that OnStar be disabled (could not co-exist with OnStar). Would require installation of the small control panel somewhere up front.
------------------------------------------
Since *1)* is a non-starter, because of the lack of suitable phones, and *2)* is questionable because we are not sure if the NAR GSM frequencies are supported, I think it would make most sense to investigate *3)*, and perhaps try this out on one car.
The following parts would be required to install the Motorola IHF 1000 system:
a) Motorola IHF 1000 kit - cost $300, available from any VW dealer.
b) A special cable, available from Votex.
c) Some VW repair wires, to allow splicing into the existing OnStar connector.
I am willing to try this out on my car, to see if it works, provided that there is enough interest from others in possibly going ahead and retrofitting it. I think we could probably arrange with Richard at OEMpl.us to package together all the necessary parts for us, so that the 'retrofit kit' could be ordered as a single item.
Your comments?
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (PanEuropean)*

Here is the brochure that describes the Motorola IHF-1000 device.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (PanEuropean)*

Here is some more detailed information about how the system operates - it is the Quick Reference Guide that comes with the device.
Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (PanEuropean)*

I think it is a great initiative, but I struggle with the idea of sticking a foreign display on my Phaeton, and I think I would be unlikely to implement this.
To each his own, though; and it probably makes a lot of sense for those who drive and must communicate via cellphone frequently.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (Itzmann)*

It's possible (not for sure, but _possible_) that the little control head might fit into one of the two ashtrays - thus giving you the ability to close the ashtray and put it out of sight when you are not using it.
I'll have to check.
Michael


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (PanEuropean)*

Michael, I have the IHF-1000 installed in a different vehicle and took some measurements of the installed control. 63mm x 33mm x 12mm or approx. 2.5inx1.3inx.5in LxWxH.
In general I am pleased with its operation. The center button on the control has to be pushed to initiate voice prompts so location is important.


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (PanEuropean)*

Count me in if it works well.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Count me in if it works well and the control head can be hidden when not in use. I would not want to permanently modify the interior. By the way, if it does not fit in one of the non-ash-trays, I wonder if we could put inside the center console?
Stefano


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
I knew Christmas would come early this year.







I'm in.
One question, if you can wire up the Motorola IHF 1000, is there any reason why the Parrot CK3100 LCD or the Parrot CK3000 would not work also? The CK3100 would give you "caller ID" and I think the CK3000 is totally voice activated.
http://www.driveblue.com/
Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (W126C)*

Hi Brent:
OK, I'll start working on the prototype when I get back to Canada, and if it works well, you'll be the second person to get one! I'll go ahead with the IHF 1000 retrofit, and based on the results I get, you can consider trying the same retrofit using the Parrot kit if you want.
I will only be back in Canada for a little while (Nov 1 to 9) before going back to Europe, so, this project should move along quickly...
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (PanEuropean)*

Peter has donated an On-Star controller in response to my request at this post: Donation of Unwanted OnStar Controller Needed , this will provide the necessary connector (see photo below), and means that now we have everything we need to make up the first prototype.
Volkswagen of America was kind enough to donate a special interface cable that will be used to make the connection between the existing male connector of the OnStar system (this being the connector that has the wires running to the microphone, speakers, power, etc.), so, now the task is to connect the parts together.
Michael
*Female OnStar Connector*
This needs to be removed from an OnStar controller. It then goes on one end of the Votex harness for the IHF 1000, which leads to the IHF 1000.








*Male OnStar Connector*
This is part of the car wiring harness. It will plug into the connector shown above, thus allowing the Motorola kit to replace the OnStar kit.








*Special Votex Adapter Harness*
This is used between the female connector and the IHF 1000 kit.


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Any thoughts on how hard the integration of option 2 would be. Bearing in mind I live in Europe (UK) so the frequesncy response isn't an issue. I already have a factory fit old style handset phone. I think I also have a rSAP compatible phone. If not my network will give me one. We use 10,000 SIMs a year for electric meters and we get offereed more phones than we can use.
$1000 wouldn't make me wince too much - It costs around $700 just to get a parrot fitted.
I have already got the EKTA sheets for all parts required and the aerial I have is the same part number as for the new controller.
The reason I need the change is that the old handset is 900MHz and my network is 1800MHz. The dealer sold me the car on the basis that it worked with my network and is currently very willing to asist to avoid having to pay for a Parrot to be installed.
Any advice greatfully received.
FootSore


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (plastech)*

Hi guys count me in too, I would like to retro fit the bluetooth as well.
Incidentally if anybody has any info on the digital TV retro fit that's on my list as well.








T


----------



## bezzers (Oct 4, 2006)

Could the green and red buttons be hooked up to the roof-mounted on-start console buttons? I assume the volume could be controlled from the infotainment unit anyway.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (FootSore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FootSore* »_Any thoughts on how hard the integration of option 2 _(Retrofitting the Bluetooth rSAP system currently being installed in 2007 Phaetons)_ would be... I already have a factory fit old style handset phone.

Dave, Terence, Tony:
For those of you *who live in Europe *and already have a telephone installed (either with a handset that has a curly cord, or one where you drop a Nokia mobile into a cradle), retrofitting rSAP Bluetooth would likely not be very difficult at all - at least, this was the 'over a cup of coffee' consensus when I discussed the subject with the electronics engineers in Germany at the beginning of September.
I will have to get more information from VW (Dresden) to determine exactly what would need to be changed out. My guess - and I stress this is a guess - is that the existing wiring harness could be used, all that would need to be provided would be a new phone controller at the back of the car (under the hatshelf), and a new unit in the bin between the two front seats, similar to the one that Frances has in his 2006 Phaeton - see the photo below.
First, though, I need to get the Bluetooth handsfree retrofit for the NAR owners out of the way, because if I try to co-ordinate two similar but different projects at the same time, I know I will screw things up. So, let me get that done, then I'll contact Dresden and see how to start the process of doing a rSAP retrofit for the European Phaetons.
Michael
*rSAP controller - 2006/2007 European Phaetons*
The handset on the right is only used when privacy is needed - otherwise, the incoming call is routed through the vehicle speakers.










_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:54 PM 2-2-2008_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (bezzers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bezzers* »_Could the green and red buttons be hooked up to the roof-mounted on-start console buttons?

No. Those controls are not straightforward SPST switches. Also, one of the 'design criteria' that we need to comply with is to get rid of the OnStar controller in the roof when we install the Bluetooth system. This is because installing the Bluetooth system will disable the OnStar, and it would not be wise (professional, best industry practice, mil-spec) to leave a set of OnStar controls present in the car when there is no OnStar service available. This could be misleading to someone in the event of an emergency.
So, one of the parts we will need to include in the 'Bluetooth Kit' will be a full-width translucent lens for the front dome light. This will allow the person doing the retrofit to remove the square OnStar control head, discard it, and then install the full width lens so that the NAR Phaeton looks exactly the same as a ROW Phaeton (or, a 2006 NAR Phaeton that was not equipped with OnStar). The cost for this part should be pretty minimal.
Michael
*NAR Phaeton with OnStar controls*








*ROW Phaeton without OnStar controls*



_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:00 AM 2-3-2008_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I am willing to try this out on my car, to see if it works, provided that there is enough interest from others in possibly going ahead and retrofitting it. *I think we could probably arrange with Richard at OEMpl.us to package together all the necessary parts for us, so that the 'retrofit kit' could be ordered as a single item.*
Your comments?
Michael

I am ready when you are Michael!!


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Something I'm still confused about: if I do nothing, what exactly do I lose after the digital only deadline is past? Specifically, od I lose only the telephone functionality of on-star or do I lose the entire on-star functionality, including the safe&sound service?
Stefano


----------



## versatec95 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (Motorista)*

Being that the Phaeton is equipped with the 'Analog-Only' OnStar, after 12/31/2007 you'll lose allOnStar functionality, including Safe & Sound.
Read about the digital transition here: http://www.onstar.com/us_engli...equip


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (Motorista)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motorista* »_what exactly do I lose after the digital only deadline is past? Specifically, do I lose only the telephone functionality of on-star or do I lose the entire on-star functionality, including the safe&sound service?


Sadly, we will lose all the functionality of the OnStar system at the end of 2007 (14 months from now). The executive summary is this: Cell phone network operators are not obliged to maintain functionality of the analog cell network after the end of 2007, and OnStar's decision is that because they can no longer guarantee reliable coverage to analog customers beyond that date, they will stop all analog OnStar service as of January 1 2008.
The cell operators won't actually flip a big switch and turn off the analog network at the beginning of 2008... truth is, analog still offers better and more economical coverage in sparsely settled areas (think rural Wyoming, northern Canada, etc.), because a single analog tower can cover an area up to 25 miles in radius if the vehicle is equipped with an appropriate high-gain antenna. However, the cell operators will probably shut down analog service in urban areas pretty quickly, because the urban areas are presently covered 100% by digital cell networks.
In any case, the paragraph above is only of academic interest to us, because as soon as OnStar stops supporting the system, our OnStar equipped cars will not be able to communicate with the analog network, even if we are parked underneath a functional analog cell antenna.
Michael


----------



## rosmsp (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (PanEuropean)*

Just a couple of quick thoughts on this (and thanks for diligently keeping up on this topic, Michael), because I have been investigating as well:
I saw another Phaeton in a parking lot a couple of weeks ago who had the Motorola kit installed; I left him a note and he gave me a call and said that the unit worked very well (he was talking through it and it sounded good), but he did not like the limited integration into the J523 and felt the little keypad had disturbed the esthetics of the dash (that's what I had noticed first from the outside, the pad had been installed just to the right of the steering wheel below the instrument cluster, kind of out of the way but still visible) and he said that they had tried a few options for placement with this one being the best.
On the OEM rSAP, I am most attracted to this and am still researching through some people in Germany in terms of technology, so far I have heard that the rSAP systems will usually 'down convert' to the older bluetooth handsfree and headset settings, thus being compatible, but then of course no longer supporting the full sim access functionality. I am not sure on the frequency issue you mentioned Michael, but since a lot of GSM phones (even in the US) are quad bands now I would hope the system in the 07 Phaeton would be as well, do you know by any chance?
I personally would prefer the OEM rSAP option, but the Motorola kit certainly seems to work and it looked alright, but it does stick out somewhat.
Anyway, just thought I'd share. I'll post anything new I might find out. 


_Modified by rosmsp at 10:39 PM 10-25-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (rosmsp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rosmsp* »_... I am not sure on the frequency issue you mentioned Michael, but since a lot of GSM phones (even in the US) are quad bands now I would hope the system in the 07 Phaeton would be as well, do you know by any chance?

Hi Ralf:
Just a quick reply here before I 'hit the road' for the day: Volkswagen's corporate specification for all in-car phone systems is that the antenna for the phone must be mounted on the outside of the vehicle (or, in the case of the Phaeton, on the rear window glass, which is close enough to outside). This is to avoid having the phone itself transmitting RF within the cabin, because not enough is known yet about the long term health effects of the RF transmissions within the confined space of the car interior.
To accomplish this, the OEM rSAP system effectively 'takes over' control of the paired phone, and the actual transmission and reception of the phone signals is accomplished by a transmitter-receiver that is mounted remotely, under the hatshelf, and connected to an antenna on the rear glass. The system runs on the GSM (Global Standard for Mobile) system - this is kind of evident because only GSM uses SIM cards. There are, I think, 4 different frequencies used worldwide for GSM: 900 and 1800 KHz in Europe and most of the ROW, and 1900 MHz in North America. What the fourth one is, I don't know.
Anyway - the big unanswered question is whether the rSAP phone controller that is provided in 2007 Phaetons supports the 1900 KHz standard. Personally, I kind of doubt that it does, because VW does not market the 2007 Phaeton in NAR, and cars are not really considered portable objects - by way of example, the European J523 I have installed in my NAR Phaeton does not support North American time zones, I have to set the time manually.
This is why I think that retrofit of the rSAP system is a non-starter for the NAR market. I have not ruled the idea out totally, though - I will be going back to Europe in two weeks, and will investigate things more closely when I get back.
The Motorola IHF 1000 is not a 'rSAP' system, in the sense that it does not take over any functions from the paired phone other than to cause the car to function as a remote headset (microphone and speaker). When we install the IHF 1000, we should connect the phone handset to the antenna cable that is in the bin between the two front seats in order to ensure that the RF transmissions from the phone are routed to the external (glass mount) antenna that every NAR Phaeton has. However, from a purely technical point of view, we don't have to do this... we could put the (paired) phone in one cupholder, and our coffee in the other, and the phone would keep the coffee warm as we talk.







Or, we could just leave the phone in our pocket, on our belt, whatever, and it would transmit from that position using its own built-in antenna... although VW does recommend that we connect the external antenna to the phone, just to be on the safe side. 
Use of the external antenna provided with the Phaeton sort of falls into the same category as use of seat belts and child seats - highly recommended, prudent for safety, but the everything will still operate if you choose to not use them.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (plastech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plastech* »_Michael I sent you the PDF file for the OEM rSAP can you attached it to this post please...

Hi Tony:
Got the PDF, thanks.
Rather than attaching it to this post, I have started a second post entitled "ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit", and tagged it onto that. I can see huge confusion coming for those who join this discussion later on if we continue to discuss the NAR market retrofit of the Motorola IHF-1000 and the possible ROW retrofit of the OEM MY 2007 rSAP Bluetooth in the same thread.
So, *all you folks from outside of Canada and the USA* - please post your phone retrofit related comments on this thread only: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit.
Thanks,
Michael


----------



## bezzers (Oct 4, 2006)

Looking at your pictures of the light clusters, I wondered if the existing Motorola bluetooth interface could be inset into the new lens somehow. That would give a place to mount it that would look more aesthetically pleasing that on the dash (similar to the current on-star look). I'm guessing that the new lens requires new bulbs that go all the way across thus making this impossible, but if not it would presumably be possible to get a formed lens that had a cut-out that would fit the Motorola control head.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

This is all a bit much and i need some simpple stricht answers please
I am NAR, I have Mototrola Razor, bluetooth phone
1.What do I order (source part number etc) to uset this phone via blue tooth so it interttupts speaker audion and substitutes Phone conversations, Fits nicely and eliminates the On star Gap in the roof, ( pay to have a suxtome fab of ta lucite one piece cover between the roof interior light and even have it made to hold any blue tooth controlls that will fit.
3. How do I find the Cell phone antennat that is suppossed to be in teh bin between the front seats, Don't see it.
Ned a schematic and installation if at all possible.
Thanks Don


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Versatec & Michael for setting the record straight on functionality - I guess I had misunderstood








On the bluetooth, I use my tmobile bleutooth Blackberry as both a phone and an e-mail device. I note this because it is a gsm multiband with a sim card, unlike the similar blackberrys marketed by Verizon. Not sure if this would be of any help in simplifying the retrofit








Also, I don't remember seeing an antenna socket in the bin, though I may have overlooked it.
Stefano


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_This is all a bit much and i need some simpple stricht answers please...

Hello Don: I don't know the answers yet, I spent today on the phone trying to source a Motorola IHF 1000. Seems they are not sold through the VW dealer network in Canada, although supposedly they are sold through the VW dealer network in America. I plan to stop in at VW Auburn Hills tomorrow and try and find out where I can get one - and, obviously, where everyone else can get one too.
For further information about the cell phone antenna connection that is present in your Phaeton, please refer to these threads:
Telematics - How do I connect my cell phone to the Phaeton's built in cell phone antenna?
Telematics - What is the little wire in the box below the center armrest for?
....- additional discussion of the cell phone antenna connector
The above three threads are listed in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category), which can be found at the top of page 1 of the forum.
Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: (bezzers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bezzers* »_Looking at your pictures of the light clusters, I wondered if the existing Motorola bluetooth interface could be inset into the new lens somehow. That would give a place to mount it that would look more aesthetically pleasing that on the dash (similar to the current on-star look).

Now, *this* is something I could live with and hadn't thought of. The big M "in the sky" (roof) would be just as intrusive/unobtrusive as the existing red/green lights in OnStar, and the device would not necessarily look tacked on.
Michael, any chance of your locating your experiment up there? I guess the main obstacle to a professional look, other than, perhaps, size, becomes the decisions of whether to:
(1) "sink" the Moto piece into the lens, so that protrusion profile is kept to a minimum.
(2) use an opaque squarish/rectangular insert on the lens, as OnStar does
(3) inserting/sticking the Moto device on the raw clear lens, or having one fabricated to fit
I may end up with the Moto thing after all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AWCSC (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Itzmann)*

I have a nokia bluetooth that we installed after i got my 06 phaeton a few months ago - it has a separate mic and the sound goes through the speakers in the car but you cannot control anything from the steering wheel - only from the phone or the little bluetooth device it self which we mounted in an unobtrusive position.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for reding thru my typos. I sure wish i could find the connector that you show. I just cant. Do I have to remove the center counsol to find it?
I will sure try.

You can buy one here

http://www.behandsfree.com/Pro...K1009
Thanks don


_Modified by GripperDon at 10:42 PM 10-26-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Itzmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_Michael, any chance of your locating your experiment up there? 

Hi Francisco:
Sure, that sounds like a good idea. I don't think it will be possible to mount the unit flat against the light lens, but I will try to fabricate a bracket that will hold the control unit vertically above the mirror - in the gap between the top of the mirror and the headliner, just fractionally forward of where the existing OnStar control assembly is.
First, though, I have to find an IHF 1000. That is tomorrow's shopping activity.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_I sure wish i could find the connector that you show. I just cant. Do I have to remove the center counsol to find it?

No, normally that cable is at the bottom of the center console. There has been some discussion in the past about whether or not the 2006 and 2006 NAR Phaetons were fitted with that cable or not. I am not sure if they were. For sure, all the MY 2004 NAR Phaetons have that cable.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Mine is a 2005 5 seater. I think the IHF1000 web site price seems about right


----------



## AWCSC (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

The cable is not present in my 06 phaeton - it is a 4 seater if that makes any difference.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (rosmsp)*

Well, I got the IHF 1000 kit today. Many, many thanks to Heather at Phaeton Customer Care, who phoned all the VW dealers in the Detroit area to find one for me... and many thanks to the parts department technician at Fox VW in Detroit, who suggested that I just go to Best Buy and get it there. Although the VW dealers can order the Bluetooth kit as a 'VW specific part', it seems that they generally don't keep the kits in stock. This is probably because the IHF 1000 kits that are sold through VW are vehicle-specific, meaning, there is a Golf kit, a Jetta kit, a Passat kit, etc. If you buy the kit from a VW dealer, it comes with a vehicle specific cable in it.
I was a bit surprised by the cost of the kit - $379 at Best Buy, which wound up being $402 after adding Michigan state taxes. Somehow, I had the idea that the kit cost $300. Perhaps it only costs $300 if you order it through a VW dealer. The kit that is sold at Best Buy (identified as an 'aftermarket' kit) comes complete with a microphone, a speaker, and a big wiring harness, as well as 'free installation at Best Buy', in addition to the controller itself and the remote control button. Those of us who own a 2004 or 2005 Phaeton that is equipped with OnStar won't need the microphone or speaker, because we will be re-using the existing microphone and speaker. Those of us who own 2006 Phaetons that did not come with OnStar can purchase a Phaeton-specific roof microphone through VW.
Anyway - for the purpose of prototyping the installation, the kit I bought will work, but we do need to do some more research to find out if we can buy a less expensive package that contains only the parts we need, those being the controller and the remote control button. Perhaps someone in the USA could inquire at your VW dealer and find out what a Golf or Passat IHF 1000 kit sells for, then let us all know.
The remote control is tiny, as you can see from the pictures below, it will easily fit into the coin holder cup with lots of room to spare, so, I think that for sake of simplicity, I am going to install the system with the remote control in the coin holder cup. That way, it will be totally out of sight when it is not needed, and easy to reach and easy to operate when it is needed.
Michael
*Motorola IHF-1000 Kit*








*Kit Contents*








*Remote Control in Coinholder Cup*
there is lots of room to spare
















*Controller Identification*










_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:05 AM 2-3-2008_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (PanEuropean)*

Hello Michael,
If I recall properly Best Best Buy sells that kit with installation included in the price. I purchased mine at Car Toys for significantly less. I am sure that your group will be able to get what you need for somewhere between two and three hundred dollars.
Are you still on the road?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (v10tdiguy)*

Yeah, in Detroit tonight, hopefully home in Toronto tomorrow. Thanks for the tip about Car Toys... how much did the kit cost there?
Michael


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
My kids have been mapping your progress from Toronto your nearly home.
Have a look at this on eBay ,free shipping.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MOTORO...wItem



_Modified by plastech at 5:14 AM 10-28-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (PanEuropean)*

I paid $240 some time back. I am sure you could do better than that form other sources. Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (plastech)*

Short questions:
Is the one on EBay EXACTLY the same as the one bought at Best Buy except for the installation? 
I was concerned because of the Words "Premium" on the Best buy Package.
I love the install in the Coin Box. (rotate the button 180 degrees.
I plan on using the existing ON star Microphone taking the wire and splicing it into the Blue tooth's mic input connector.
Using the wire from the On star that mutes the Radio ( another splice job) 
Finally the feed wire from On star to that goes to the infotainment center to be used inplace of the speaker connection of the Bluetooth unit ( I may have to have an impedance matching transformer in the lead) this will provide audio to the Car speakers.
All some what like the Parrot install.
I would appreciate some comments and advice.
Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_Is the one on EBay EXACTLY the same as the one bought at Best Buy except for the installation? 

I can't see any difference at all between the two. I think that the word 'Premium' on the Best Buy package (which, by the way, is proprietary packaging printed specifically for Best Buy) indicates that Best Buy charges a hell of a premium over what everyone else does for the 'free installation included' that they offer with the purchase.








Anyway, thanks very much to Tony and to V10 TDI Guy (first name unknown) for pointing out to all of us that this component can be purchased for much less elsewhere.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (PanEuropean)*

Micheal
What do you think about my thoughts on the hook up.. Any wire colors and locations you can tell me about ?
Thanks Don


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (GripperDon)*

Don, in the last four days, I have flown from England to Florida, then driven from Florida to Toronto. I have not had any time at all to even think about the Motorola installation (besides buying the kit at the Best Buy in Detroit), let alone consider other alternatives.
Let me get this prototype installation done, then, I'll try to comment on other approaches to the same thing. Chances are, after I get the first installation done, I'll have a greater base of knowledge to draw on when I try to speculate about alternative means of accomplishing the same task.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Michael, one busy man. Will gladly await your input. Fly safe and remember if you land early do it at an Airport.


----------



## vivaitalia (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

I guess we've given up on an "Argos" module from http://www.eiskits.com........


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: (vivaitalia)*

Actually, I would be willing to spend a few hundred quid on a well-integrated BTooth solution, especially one that made use of steering wheel controls. The EIS products look well-integrated with the cars they work with; I suspect EIS may face quite a learning curve with VW products, though.
If an EIS solution is not available, however, Michael's proposed Moto solution that uses the built-in mic and that mutes the radio is a second best, especially if a way is identified to place the Moto interface in replacement of the OnStar interface on the car's light dome.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Just got off the horn with a Motorola engineer. Suggest a peak at the T305 available now and the T605 available shortly.
Both enable you to use the unit to answer phone, end calls, Mute current audi and use the voice dialing capability of the motorola phones that have that capability (my Razor does) The T605 adds a jack for Ipod or MP3 player input..(and with Bluetooth 2.0 (see following post) the quality should be grteat. Do to a google search for details aAnd look here
http://www.motorola.com/motoin...d=153
Hope this helps in the quest for the best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GripperDon at 10:54 AM 11-3-2006_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*BlueTooth now much improved look for Bluetooth 2.0*

WHY INSTALL BLUETOOTH 2!!
The Bluetooth Special Interest Group (SIG) announced the adoption of Bluetooth Core Specification Version 2.0 + EDR (Enhanced Data Rate). The new spec offers increased data rates, up to three times current levels, support for running multiple Bluetooth devices simultaneously and lower power consumption for improved battery life. 

The new specification provides improved facilities to use several functions or devices simultaneously and transfer large data files, due to more available bandwidth. The lower power consumption will enable a new generation of Bluetooth devices to last up to twice the current operating time. Version 2.0 + EDR is backwards compatible with all previous specifications. 
Bluetooth technology is currently the leading and only proven short-range wireless technology, used widely for personal area networking with devices like mobile phones, PCs, PDAs, headsets, and automotive hands-free systems. 
"The motivation behind 2.0 + EDR was to improve existing usage scenarios which require increased data throughput, like streaming CD-quality audio, digital image transfer and laser printing, said Dr. Michael Foley, executive director of the Bluetooth SIG. Now manufacturers can update to the latest Bluetooth specification to fit the demands of consumers for their particular product – and the user will get a better Bluetooth experience." 
The main features of Bluetooth Core Specification Version 2.0 + EDR are:

3 times faster transmission speed (up to 10 times in certain cases) 
Lower power consumption through reduced duty cycle 
Simplification of multi-link scenarios due to more available bandwidth 
Backwards compatible to earlier versions 
Further improved BER (Bit Error Rate) performance 
New Specification Adoption Process
To better assist manufacturers in deploying the technology in real products, the SIG established a new policy for finalizing specifications requiring three interoperable prototypes to be demonstrated at Bluetooth SIG test events before a new specification is adopted. By following this new robust procedure, the Bluetooth SIG expects to virtually eliminate the risk for interoperability issues in early devices built on new versions of Bluetooth specifications. 
Industry Support
Broadcom, CSR, and RF Micro Devices all tested 2.0 + EDR prototypes. Chips with the new specification are available immediately from Broadcom and CSR, and in Q1 2005 from RF Micro Devices. 
"We expect broad adoption of Bluetooth 2.0 technology with enhanced data rate across multiple markets, including our primary market of cellular handsets, which is the worlds largest consumer electronics market. With its small size, low power consumption and low Bill of Materials (BOM) cost, our recently announced SiW4000 Bluetooth solution, based on Bluetooth Version 2.0 with Enhanced Data Rate , specifically targets the high-volume 2.5G and 3G cellular handset market, said Frank Morese, vice president of the wireless connectivity business unit, RF Micro Devices



_Modified by GripperDon at 10:52 AM 11-3-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
This needs to be removed from an OnStar controller. It then goes on one end of the Votex harness for the IHF 1000, which leads to the IHF 1000.
_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:28 AM 10-24-2006_

Michael,
I know that your focus with this thread is for the Phaeton forum. There may be some benefits for the Touareg forum as well especially for those of us that have OnStar.
Below is an image of a dis-assembled OnStar controller from an "04" Touareg. Please notice the male connector. The pins solderered to the circuit board are right angle. I am guessing that the inside onf the controller for the Phaeton will look the same. Because of this it may be difficult or impossible to remove the connector from the board in a useable status.
If this connector could be sourced (hopefully with the help of VW) in a configuration that was easier to use it would make hooking Bluetooth adapter wiring to it much easier.
I would be interested in purchasing such a connector as it would make Bluetooth installs very easy for anyone with OnStar.








_Modified by v10tdiguy at 10:17 AM 11-4-2006_


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 11:55 AM 11-4-2006_


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (vivaitalia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vivaitalia* »_I guess we've given up on an "Argos" module from http://www.eiskits.com........

Did any body ever look in to getting them installing one in to a Phaeton ,on the merc it come up on the front screen.
It would be excellent if they could do it on a Phaeton, almost as good as VW version
Tony


_Modified by plastech at 5:24 AM 11-7-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_Below is an image of a dis-assembled OnStar controller from an "04" Touareg. Please notice the male connector. The pins solderered to the circuit board are right angle...

Hi Ken:
Thanks for your post, and for the picture.
I have already been taught how to convert this connector (from the printed circuit board) into an 'adapter cable'. The kind and thoughtful folks who taught me were, uh, lets just say they were very familiar with the subject, if you know what I mean.








Michael


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I have already been taught how to convert this connector (from the printed circuit board) into an 'adapter cable'. The kind and thoughtful folks who taught me were, uh, lets just say they were very familiar with the subject, if you know what I mean.








Michael

Hi Michael,
I have no doubt that you will do the best job possible making the board mount connector usable.
With that said it is really not designed for off circuit board use as it does not have a housing or the correct pins.
I am sure what you are attempting will work but you may want to consider a more robust alternative.
One such alternative would be to use a set of existing VW connectors with housings. I believe you would only need an 8 pin connector although you could choose something larger. These connectors would have several advantages. There would be less chance of wire damage when the connector is manipulated. Possibly a better connection over time if the connectors used have seals as most of the VW connectors do. They may also save time and complexity of your install as you would not need to spend time cannibalizing the OnStar module and converting its connector. 
The downside is that you would need to modify the wiring on the car side to use the connectors mate. This could be done very quickly and effectively by properly butt splicing the correct wires.
I am sure that you have valid reasons for wanting to stay with the 42 pin board mount connector. Everything I have read concerning your projects suggests you strive for the best possible result using the proper parts as they were designed. I suggest the alternative above in that same spirit.
On a side note when you remove the OnStar controller there will be 4 unused wires that route between the controller and the roof buttons. I don’t know how many wires there are in the cable between the Bluetooth controller and the button module. The IHF1000 uses a 12pin connector but it may be worth looking at how many wires are really there. If you get lucky and there were 4 or fewer, the unused OnStar wires could be utilized for this if it was beneficial. I would have checked this out myself but I do not have access to my vehicle with the IHF1000 today.
I have enjoyed your threads related to this topic and I am hoping that there will eventually be a NAR rSap solution also.
Best of luck with all of this,
Ken


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

What os the blue tooth hands free phone installation coming isthe motorola system working for anyone ? is that the way to go?


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (vivaitalia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vivaitalia* »_I guess we've given up on an "Argos" module from http://www.eiskits.com........


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Anyone got the motorola system working? Does it play thru the speakers? Does it use the On-Star Microphone.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Anyone actually even try the motorola system?


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Michael did you ever try and install your Motorola Handsfree? If so How does it work?


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Figured I would try again. 
Michael did you ever try and install your Motorola Handsfree? If so How does it work?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Hi Don:
I didn't get around to doing it before I left Canada a month ago. I just got back to Toronto today, I will try to get this done during December.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Hope it works, Let me be the first to wish you a Merry Christmas and enjoy your new gift. Don


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi Don:I didn't get around to doing it before I left Canada a month ago. I just got back to Toronto today, I will try to get this done during December.Michael

I said it was going to be a great Christmas.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (W126C)*

Here's a significant bit of information - a VW of America guide explaining how to fit a Motorola IHF-1000 kit to a new Passat. I have a feeling that this information will be very useful to anyone who may be planning to retrofit the same kit to a Phaeton, so, I'm going to attach the document to this post so we have it for reference.
Because of Vortex server size constraints (I can't attach a document larger than one meg), I have broken it into two parts.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

part 2 of the above:


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi Tony:
Got the PDF, thanks.

So, *all you folks from outside of Canada and the USA* - please post your phone retrofit related comments on this thread only: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit.
Thanks,
Michael

Michael,
Can't find the thread for the ROW bluetooth


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (plastech)*

Whilst my installation of a SonyE bluetooth kit sounds horrifically barbaric, it works suprisingly well. Plus of course, it took a matter of minutes to install!
I used the nasty looking little speaker pod that comes with the kit and it's fitted behind the central console. The microphone is tidily placed in the corner of the A-pillar and ceiling. No wires are visible, although it would have been nice to have an invisible, built-in mic like you all suggest.
Nonetheless, it is suprising how clear the audio is, coming from a small speaker hidden out of sight. My call recipients have also commented on the clarity of my microphone's audio - picking up no background noise whatsover, even up to cruising speeds well above 100mph, all in the name of scientific research, you understand.
I prefer car 'phones not to mute the car's radio, so this really does suit my own requirement. Please do not think I am some guy with no sense of audio taste or need for accuracy. I am an ex-Sony design, quality and test engineer who, with all other things audio, I am rather particular - even at the UK's inflated prices on all things tech. I bet you are thinking this really does appear to be just as I initially mentioned, horrific - but it works suprisingly nicely. 
I thought you might like to hear about an easy install option that doesn't involve tapping into the car's wiring in any way other than for power.
Whilst on the topic, I thought you might like to hear about a tasty feature of my Motorola KRZR 'phone. I know how fond you guys across the water are of Motorola. According to movie representation, anyway! I guess this may include Canadians too, Michael.
The phone has near-full voice recognition. You do not need to teach your own voice into the phone-book for your favourite names or instructions.
If you want to call, "Rhydian", and want to dial the number stored under the "Mobile-1" title of his name, you simply press the bluetooth button on the dash and say, "call Rhydian's mobile". Or alternatively, "Call Rhydian at the office". How cool is that!
You can also say, "send e-mail to Gareth" and it'll get that ready for you too. Unfortunaltey it cannot accept dictated text for the email or text message, but the rest of the features are suprisingly effective.
If it's not too sure whether you said for example, Gareth or Gary, it would read back to you in a (not so sexy) women's voice, "Did you say Gareth?" where you say yes or no, and then ask "Did you say Gary?" - you can set all these parameters! There are lots of interesting adjustable parameters to the whole voice-recognition setup.
I appreciate the second half of this post is probably beyond the scope of this topic or even indeed the forum. But if you like tech-toys, you may find it rather fascinating








There you go...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth Retrofit Update (plastech)*

Hi Tony:
Sorry, broken link. Try this one: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit.
Michael


----------



## emtempest (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

HI Don
I notice you are on line. I was just following up on the installation of the Motorola bluetooth kit. Are you working on it?
I also noticed that Parrot has a product that used the CAN protocol to utilize existing steering wheel mounted buttons to interface with the Parrot line of bluetooth handsfree packages. 
But, if I understand your intent, you will also be using existing Phaeton buttons instead of sticking the Motorola controller on the dash?
Just checking in with you.
Mark


----------



## Blackberry03 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

does this work for the vw jetta 2000 vr6 glx?


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (emtempest)*

Awaiting the "Package" from Michael.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

I got this very very nice package from Michael. So I will start to get started (how is that for a phrase?) on the Bluetooth phone interface.


_Modified by GripperDon at 11:17 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

We have installed a few of the IHF1000 kits here, but none on a Phaeton, wish I could help.


----------



## emtempest (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Hi Don
Thanks for the update. Reeves VW in Tampa says that they have installed the Motorola in Phaetons but I am not sure if they use the cars speaker or buttons. 
Do I understand correctly that you are going to try to install the kit such that we can use the phaetons existing controls and speakers?
Mark
PS: I understand that parrot has a device that uses the CAN protocal so that you can use the cars steerign wheel buttons to operate the bluetooth? Just a FYI


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

That is my intention. But please be paitient. Michael sent me a lot of wiring and it is going to take some time to sort it out and the files he left from his vist on a USB stick are long and I have to do a lot of comparing with the service manual files. I am sure it is easy if you have done it. But I do want to do it right and not break anything. 
PS Micheal was the Cd entitled Phaeton Phone files supposed to be a blank CD?


_Modified by GripperDon at 4:10 PM 6-13-2007_


----------



## phaeton1990 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Hi Don, 
I have been researching the possibility of retofiting the Oem phone prep kit for the nokia 6310i. I compaired both vin#s of both equipped and non equipped to determine the parts needed. I figured the parts, but my problem now is adding the Oem phone prep wiring harnesses.
My 2006 phaeton does not have any on star system. I did ask Micheal before the GTG in Dredsen " if he can get some help from Germany" and I did n't hear any thing since then. I would appreciate it if you can share with me some of the phone files that Micheal sent you. On another note check out this phone kit by PAC at the following site http://www.pac-udio.com/produc...-5VID. very interesting it can be hooked to the infotainment display to view the phone operation. 
Thank you for any input
Omar


----------



## phaeton1990 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: (phaeton1990)*

sorry the site is
http://www.go2pac.com/products...0Kits


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_ PS Micheal was the Cd entitled Phaeton Phone files supposed to be a blank CD?






















Uh, no....
...guess I screwed up on that one. I'll post you a replacement CD from Switzerland when I get there on Sunday. Sorry about that, Don.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Michael
I appreciate you taking the time I know how busy you are.
Don


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (phaeton1990)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton1990* »_Hi Don, 
I have been researching the possibility of retofiting the Oem phone prep kit for the nokia 6310i. I compaired both vin#s of both equipped and non equipped to determine the parts needed. I figured the parts, 


Omar, 
Could you provide a list of the parts needed to retrofit? I'm still trying to decide which way to go.
Eric


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Just to complete a portion of this thread. As you all know I had to sell my ultra low mileage 05 and have returned the "Package" to Michael via Brent.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Hey guys. Just want to introduce myself. I'm christian from EnfigCarStereo. We sponsor the car stereo forum. We got away from VW for a little bit becasue of the iPod craze but we are now looking to get back into the VW scene stronger than ever. 
We are looking to make a plug and play harness for bluetooth in the phaeton. We are looking for someone to come by the store and let us play with their car for a few hours. Fell free to call me at 201-490-5015


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

OEMpl.us & Michael
Need the pix from this thread for my cell phone prep write-up.
Eric


----------



## rjscud (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Christian, if the offer still stands I'm up for it. You can install my aux for iPod and Sat while your at it...








Let me know..


----------



## Fay-uh-ton (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hey guys. Just want to introduce myself. I'm christian from EnfigCarStereo. We sponsor the car stereo forum. We got away from VW for a little bit becasue of the iPod craze but we are now looking to get back into the VW scene stronger than ever. 
We are looking to make a plug and play harness for bluetooth in the phaeton. We are looking for someone to come by the store and let us play with their car for a few hours. Fell free to call me at 201-490-5015

Hey Christian,
I'm in NJ and I would love to work with you and your shop to find a bluetooth solution for the VW Phaeton. I have an 04 V8 with all the extras. I tried to call you and left a voice mail. Call me when you can 850-673-1196.


----------



## Waterwerkes (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: (Fay-uh-ton)*

Has there been any progress with this kit being integrated into our OnStar mic.speaker system?


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: (Waterwerkes)*

I've integrated the Motorola HF850 in place of the Onstar module and it works but it occasionally needs a reboot. The Onstar mic cannot be used. I'm trying to find some time to document this for the forum.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: (dlouie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dlouie* »_I've integrated the Motorola HF850 in place of the Onstar module and it works but it occasionally needs a reboot. The Onstar mic cannot be used. I'm trying to find some time to document this for the forum.

Excellent!
Thank you very much in advance and I look forward to it. Happy New Year.


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (Itzmann)*

Looks like I'm resurrecting this thread from the olde year of 2008! I've upgraded to the iPhone 3GS, which now supports A2DP stereo over bluetooth, so I thought this would be a much easier way to connect my phone to the Phaeton than my current glovebox solution.
So I found this unit on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Kensingt...r=8-1, and I'm thinking I can put it in the center console and do a little work to better integrate it into the car. She's pre-wired for a cell phone (holder is still there), so I'm thinking I could tap into the car's microphone and speakers that way maybe. Or if that's impossible I will just disassemble the Kensington box and wire the microphone somewhere more useful and connect the headphone jack to the aux port on my enfig box.
My goal is to put my iphone into the cup holder where it usually sits and be able to play music and take calls seamlessly. What do you guys think?


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

I experimented quite a bit with A2DP with the DICE unit. I tried the Blackberry Bluetooth stereo gateway connected to the Aux port on the Dice.
Net result was the sound quality was not even close to that of using the native Ipod connector on the Dice unit. Ended up just connecting the Ipos through the cable and it sounds great.
I'm still searching for a more high end bluetooth stereo gateway that may sound slightly better.
Here's the thread with a lot of discussion about this topic.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3041954


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

Thanks Mike, I'll read it over. I figured I wasn't the first person with this idea. Bummer about the degradation, I would think a bluetooth connection wouldn't lose much because it's digital, but I guess it's going digital to analog to digital with that setup. Hmm..
Brian


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Brian,
I would definitely suggest getting the Dice unit over any of those FM modulation setup. You will not believe how good it sounds. Absolutely incredible. Also you will be able to control your Ipod from your stereo.
I think the fact that it sounds so good when directly connected to the Dice unit makes the tradeoff on sound that much harder to accept using bluetooth stereo.
Can't go wrong with the Dice (I bought mine from Enfig).


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

Thanks Mike,
I actually own the dice unit. I'm just trying to make it a little easier to use.
Brian


----------



## DNAguy (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (The Autobarn)*

I just had a Parrot Bluetooth Kit installed in my '06 Phaeton...Although it took the technician a couple of hours to figure everything out, it functions flawlessly. The sound comes thru the driver's side speaker and he mounted the unit on the face of the driver's side cigarette lighter and it is very inobstrusive.
Buck


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (DNAguy)*

I'm not sure if that was the best thing to do. If you tapped the mute button on the infotainment unit, and fed the inputs also to the infotainment unit, you should get bluetooth phone audio to all speakers and the radio/cd player would mute. I think should ask him to document what he did without offending him somehow.
Just my two cents.
Damon


----------



## heliflint (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Is this going to be a popular item? (dlouie)*

I owned an 04 Phaeton but traded it for an 05 A8 while I look for an 05 or 06 W12 Phaeton. I just completed your bluetooth mod in my A8 and found some insight into what your problems might be with your bluetooth mod in your Phaetons. Being familiar with both Can Buss sytems, modules, adaption codes, and the Ross Tech tool. The steering wheel button will not work unless you install the SDS speech control module into your digitial radio rack. The SDS module plugs right into the K box and takes two minutes. They are not cheap and when you install it you will need to have your dealer set the Module Protection to match your VIN number. Speech recognition resided in the Telematics Module so when you removed it you have to replace it with something that has it, and the SDS module is the best. They are not cheap, but it works beautifully. I have full voice control of my Blackberry and the cellphone phonebook downloads into the MMI so you can also select and dial using the MMI control Head as well as voice.


----------



## RCharles (May 18, 2011)

*Is VW integration w IHF-1000 still active?*

I'm the new owner of a 2009 VW Jetta TDI sedan. Also the owner of an IHF-1000 and would like to integrate it into my Jetta.

This thread began in 2006 and the latest entry is 2010. Is there an IHF-1000 vehicle specific cable available for the 2009 Jetta? I have the premium radio, six-CD changer and SAT but not NAV.

Thanks

Ray


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Archival Note:* 

Early on in this thread (pages 1 and 2), there was some discussion about replacing the On-Star controller with a Volkswagen specification Bluetooth controller that was not a Phaeton-specific controller, in order to provide Bluetooth functionality. 

I tried doing this a couple of years ago, but had no luck. Just today, as a result of a contribution made in another (unrelated) thread, I think I know why my efforts did not work. 

See this post for an explanation of why it is necessary to refresh the CAN Gateway controller (controller 19) following installation of a new controller in the vehicle. 

Requirement to Refresh the CAN gateway (Controller 19) after Controller Retrofits or Controller Removal. 

Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Michael, 

I will anxiously await your return to Canada and the IHF 1000 project. 

Good travels.


----------



## Bigpopa (Jul 8, 2011)

*VW Bluetooth retrofit*

I just recently had the infotainment software of my 2008 Phaeton updated to the latest version to have the English language uploaded.

After reviewing the threads, I was also looking at trying the 3C8035730A bluetooth module which has Iphone capability. 

Has anyone tried this out?


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

Although I just now noticed this unit on 1stVWparts.com https://www.1stvwparts.com/product_info.php?products_id=1090 it looks like it's been around for a few years. It probably isn't compatible with our Phaetons, but thought some of you more technically minded members might comment. It sure sounds like what we've been looking for, doesn't it?

Ron M.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Archival Note:*

Discussion of a product that is designed to enable the OnStar buttons to be used to control a cell phone with Bluetooth capabilities: OnStar Reincarnation as Bluetooth Phone Interface!

Michael


----------



## green_gti (Jul 20, 2002)

*I have a complete 1HF1000 for sale NIB*

Hi, I have a brand new in the box 1HF1000 with the necessary wire loom 3B0 051 434 still in the original packaging. I no longer need it because I leased a CC that already has the built in BT interface.


----------



## RCharles (May 18, 2011)

*IHF-1000 failing; reset code or command?*

Hello, 
My IHF-1000, installed in my Jetta TDI, has been working fine for over two years, announcing "Phone 1 Ready" whenever I got in the car with my Motorola cell phone. This week it stopped pairing. When I try to manually pair the two devices, I get the message "pairing in progress" a few times, then a message "pairing failed, see the user manual." 

Anyone have this experience and find a fix? 

Is there a voice command that will reset the device to factory specs? 

Thanks in advance 
Ray


----------

